# EMBALSES.NET > Cafeteria >  Formula 1 2013

## F. Lázaro

Tras la pérdida de intensidad de las esperanzas de que Turquía regrese en 2013 para albergar un GP de F1, parece muy probable que Austria sí pueda regresar al calendario del deporte la próxima temporada. Esta semana, y a petición de Bernie Ecclestone, la FIA reservó una fecha para añadir una carrera europea más al calendario del próximo año. El nuevo operador del circuito Istanbul Park, Vural Ak, anunció que había llegado a un acuerdo con el jefe ejecutivo de la F1, a la espera de recibir apoyo del gobierno turco. "No hay nada en la agenda del gobierno turco sobre el regreso de Turquía a la F1. Esto es algo que concierne por completo al sector privado", declaró Suat Kilic, ministro de deportes, a la agencia Anatolia.

Tras el posible fracaso con el regreso del país turco a la F1, en seguida Austria comenzó a sonar como posible escenario para albergar una nueva carrera en 2013. El A1-Ring, que recientemente ha sido remoldelado y pasado a manos de la compañía de la bebida energética, se llama ahora Red Bull Ring. Y escribiendo para Eurosport, el periodista líder en F1, Christian Sylt, comentó que la Formula One Licensing registró este año una marca comercial para el Gran Premio de Austria.

http://www.f1aldia.com/17604/regreso...-cobra-fuerza/

----------


## perdiguera

Si dos más dos son cuatro, red bull tendrá su Gran Premio en Austria.
Esperemos que Fernando tenga coche en lugar de patinete.

----------


## Luján

Lo que faltaba. Un circuito y un GP RedBull.

¿Cuánto falta para que la F1 se llame RB-F1? A este paso, poco.

----------


## F. Lázaro

> Lo que faltaba. Un circuito y un GP RedBull.
> 
> ¿Cuánto falta para que la F1 se llame RB-F1? A este paso, poco.


Algún día, la justicia llegará...

----------


## Luján

> Algún día, la justicia llegará...


¿No llega a las causas ordinarias y crees que llegará en un sitio donde lo que prima es la pasta? Bueno, tal como estamos ahora, en todas las causas prima la pasta. Pero eso no viene al caso.

----------


## F. Lázaro

*Ferrari reorganiza su estructura para trabajar en 2013 y 2014*

Stefano Domenicali explica que habrá desde ahora dos equipos de desarrollo y que hasta el mes de agosto utilizarán el túnel del viento de Toyota en Colonia (Alemania)

Ferrari ha decidido reorganizar su estructura de Fórmula 1 para poder afrontar con las mayores garantías posibles los desafíos que se presentarán en 2013 y 2014, en esta segunda temporada ya con la llegada de monoplazas completamente nuevos por la incorporación de los motores V6 turbo. Así lo ha anunciado el jefe de la escudería Stefano Domenicali, que adelanta la duplicidad de responsables de los proyectos: “Hemos decidido de cara a 2013, cuando tendremos que sacar adelante un proyecto completamente nuevo, tener dos coordinadores: Simone Resta, un ingeniero que se ha formado en Maranello y es muy válido, se encargará del monoplaza del año que viene, mientras que Fabio Montecchi lo hará del siguiente. Nikolas Tombazis mantendrá la responsabilidad de diseñador jefe. Un planteamiento que deberemos aplicar a otras áreas de desarrollo, como el trabajo en pista o la producción de piezas”.

Domenicali también adelanta los cambios que se producirán en lo que se refiere al trabajo en el túnel del viento: “Hemos iniciado una reorganización e introducción de nuevas metodologías, sobre todo en el área de la galería del viento. Estamos modificando nuestras instalaciones de Maranello, que no estarán listas hasta finales del próximo mes de agosto. Hasta esa fecha, utilizaremos el túnel del viento de Toyota, en Colonia. También hemos separado los recursos, definiendo bien quiénes se ocuparán de la gestión de la galería de quiénes se concentrarán en la fase creativa”.

Los objetivos de estos planteamientos son claros: “Sabemos que debemos empezar el año con un coche más competitivo, como ha señalado nuestro presidente. El nuevo monoplaza será presentado en los últimos días de enero o los primeros de febrero. Y como siempre, el primer coche será sólo una versión de lanzamiento, porque la definitiva la tendremos en los últimos tests de pretemporada o ya en la carrera de Australia. Queremos tener todo el tiempo posible a nuestra disposición”.

http://motor.as.com/motor/2012/12/23...60_758662.html

----------


## sergi1907

He encontrado este video que creo que os gustará.

----------


## F. Lázaro

Tranquilo Chris, hacer buenas trampas lleva su tiempo, no te preocupes... ya se sacará el amigo Adri algún truquillo de la chistera, y por último, siempre está el último recurso de tirar de billetera...




> *Christian Horner confirma que el nuevo RB9 de Adrian Newey va con retrasos*
> 
> Christian Horner, jefe del equipo Red Bull, admite que el nuevo diseño de Newey, el RB9, va con una serie de retrasos respecto a lo planeado. Así lo confirmaba a la televisión austriaca Servus TV: "Hay retrasos en el diseño, pero la gente de Milton Keynes está trabajando muy duro, es una evolución ya que el reglamento se mantiene estable para el próximo año".
> 
> Estos retrasos podrían tener que ver con el agresivo plan de desarrollo de la recta final del equipo austriaco, que ha estado probando cosas nuevas hasta en la última cita del calendario para asegurarse los dos Campeonatos. Newey reconoce lo dura que ha sido esta temporada: "2012 ha sido la temporada más difícil en la que he estado involucrado. En 2010 teníamos un coche rápido, tal vez no del todo fiable, pero muy bueno. El año pasado el coche era bueno y fiable".
> 
> Fue difícil comprender el RB8
> 
> "Este año hemos tenido a veces un coche muy bueno y a veces un coche fiable, no siempre lo entendíamos, al principio fue frustrante. El cambio más importante fue el sistema de escapes que habíamos desarrollado durante dos años y de repente tuvimos que empezar de cero", añadió Newey.


http://www.f1aldia.com/17589/christi...-con-retrasos/

----------


## Luján

No son más que palabras al viento. Seguro que ya tienen listo el coche. Solo lo dicen para intentar despistar a los demás.

----------


## perdiguera

A las dos primeras carreras se sabrá

----------


## F. Lázaro

*TRABAJÓ EN WILLIAMS*

*Martin Bester se une al equipo técnico de Ferrari*



El equipo Ferrari sigue reforzando su equipo técnico para comenzar con buen pie esta temporada y crear un coche capaz de ganar el título mundial desde el primer momento. El nuevo monoplaza de 2013 está naciendo, pieza por pieza, en el túnel de viento de Colonia, Alemania, antiguo lugar de trabajo de equipos como Toyota. Por otro lado, en el túnel de viento situado en Maranello, sede de Ferrari, se han avivado llos trabajos de reestructuración y se espera que todo esté terminado de cara al verano. Tras contar con Loic Bigois, nuevo responsable del sector aerodinámico, el nuevo fichaje de la Scuderia ya tiene nombre propio: Martin Bester. 

El inglés proviene del equipo Williams, al igual que Bigois, donde trabajó como líder del equipo aerodinámico desde 2007 hasta el pasado año 2012. Pero además, Bester también trabajó para equipos como BMW, en el que estuvo un año, y McLaren, donde llegó a ocupar el cargo durante tres años. Con el refuerzo de su equipo técnico, Ferrari deberá trabajar para que el coche de este año sea competitivo desde la primera carrera del Mundial, para ofrecer a sus pilotos una oportunidad limpia y perfecta de poder alzarse con el título al final de temporada.

http://www.f1aldia.com/17863/martin-...cnico-ferrari/

----------


## F. Lázaro

*Marc Gené renueva por un año más su contrato con Ferrari*

Marc Gené ha renovado un año más su contrato como piloto reserva y probador de la escudería Ferrari de F1. Sus actividades en el mundo de la competición seguirán su curso, y el catalán correrá las pruebas de resistencia (24 horas de Le Mans) con la marca Audi, pero no ha querido dejar de la do sus obligaciones con el equipo italiano y continuará con ellos. "Es todo un honor poder continuar en Ferrari. Mi objetivo es claro: quiero ayudar a Ferrari y a Fernando Alonso a que tengan un monoplaza capaz de ganar el título", explicó el piloto catalán, que firmó por primera vez con Ferrari en el año 2005. 

Con la prohibición de los entrenamientos durante la temporada, el expiloto de equipos como Minardi y Williams es el miembro de Ferrari más activo con la prensa, en el simulador y en el garaje con los ingenieros encargados de las telemetrías. Y su presencia podría cobrar incluso más importancia si Jules Bianchi ficha como piloto titular de Force India, ya que Gené podría ser la primera opción para sustituir a Alonso o Massa en pista si ocurriera cualquier cosa. Aunque seguramente Ferrari buscaría, de todas maneras, pilotos externos que estén 'más en forma'.

http://www.f1aldia.com/17851/marc-ge...trato-ferrari/

----------


## F. Lázaro

*¡¡BOMBAZO!!*

*Ferrari ficha a Pedro de La Rosa*



*Tres españoles en Ferrari.* 

Un sueño para el automovilismo nacional. La noticia la ha dado Stefano Domenicali en la rueda de prensa del Wrooom 2013: en la escudería italiana además de Fernando Alonso como primer piloto y Marc Gené en el desarrollo, ahora también estará Pedro de la Rosa.

Domenicali estaba feliz al comunicar la noticia a los periodistas que nos encontramos en la estación invernal de Madonna di Campligio: “La gran novedad que les tengo que comunicar es que Pedro de la Rosa se ocupará del simulador, algo que ya ha hecho en otros equipos y le damos la bienvenida”.

El jefe del equipo Ferrari explicó la importancia de la llegada de Pedro: “Es importante que esté con nosotros porque hablamos de una situación actual en que las pruebas son distintas a lo que era antes y él es la persona justa para desarrollar este tipo de actividad con el simulador, tiene los valores que compartimos en nuestro grupo y les puedo garantizar que el entusiasmo que ha mostrado estos días ha sido increíble”.

Al directivo italiano le preguntaron si la opinión de Alonso ha influido en el fichaje o únicamente el hecho de copiar una estructura similar a la de McLaren cuando estaba Pedro allí: “Partimos de qué queríamos añadir en nuestro equipo técnicos y pilotos que nos diera un valor añadido, el hecho de que Pedro tenga una buena relación con Alonso y Massa es bueno, pero es una decisión de tipo técnico”. Una gran noticia para todos y sobre todo para De la Rosa. El barcelonés seguirá así en activo tras el fiasco que supuso su fichaje por la escudería HRT y su posterior desaparición de cara a esta temporada.

Gené le felicitó en Twitter

Su nuevo compañero de equipo Marc Gené ha sido el primero en felicitar a De la Rosa en Twitter por su nueva aventura laboral. "Bienvenido @PedrodelaRosa1 al equipo #Ferrari. Tu experiencia con el simulador será fantástica para el equipo. Gran noticia!", comentó.

http://motor.as.com/motor/2013/01/16...29_512481.html

----------


## F. Lázaro

Aquí tenemos a los tres reyes de Ferrari, tras el bombazo de esta tarde...



Ya puestos, podían quitar a Massa y poner o a Marc o a Pedro, pero eso me parece a mí que ya va a ser mucho pedir...

----------


## Luján

Me ha sorprendido mucho, pero me hubiera gustado más que Ferrari comprara HRT y la hiciera su segunda escudería, manteniendo a Pedro como piloto principal y, ya puestos, Alguersuari como segundo.

Creo que esto mismo ya lo puse algo más arriba.

----------


## F. Lázaro

El único equipo que puede tener 4 coches en pista sólo puede ser Red Bull. Dudo que a Ferrari le dejasen hacer algo parecido...

Ahora en Ferrari falta el toque final, sustituir a Domenicalli por... ¡¡MAURICIO COLMENERO!!  :Big Grin: 


Fuente: https://twitter.com/Sr_Colmenero/sta...02741724499968

Tendría que ser curioso ver a Mauricio celebrar las victorias de Fernando... ¡¡Tiri tiri tiri!! Jajaja  :Big Grin:

----------


## Luján

Eso es porque RB es el único que tiene narices para arriesgarse.


Ahora os pongo las modificaciones al reglamento para este 2013, en cuanto al coche se refiere:

http://www.formula1.com/news/technical/2013/0/1033.html




> Overview - 2013 rule changes at a glance *14 January 2013*
> 
> 
> There are some small but important changes to the F1 regulations for 2013. This drawing highlights the key revisions that have been made to the FIA's technical requirements for the new cars…
> 
> 1) Weight - due to changes in their structure, Pirelli's 2013 tyres are around 2kg heavier per set than in 2012, hence the car's minimum weight limit has been increased by the same amount, from 640 to 642kg. As a consequence, the weight-distribution requirement has also been revised to minimum figures of 292kg:343kg front to rear, leaving teams 7kg to play with.
> 2)Stepped noses - to mask the step in the car's nose (thought unattractive by many), teams are now allowed to place a non-structural 'vanity panel' over this area, the shape of which is strictly controlled by the regulations.
> 3) Front wing tests - to prevent them flexing, front wings now face a tougher deflection test, with a 1,000N (100kg) load applied at two different points on both the longitudinal and transverse axes. The amount the wing may deflect has been reduced from 20mm to 10mm.
> 4) Load and crash tests - more severe load tests for the roll structure have been introduced and the crash test requirements modified.
> ...


Básicamente:

1) Los nuevos neumáticos Pirello de 2013 son 2 kg más pesados que los del año pasado, por lo que el peso mínimo del coche ha aumentado en esos 2 kg, pasando a ser de 642 kg. Además, el reparto mínimo por eje pasa a ser de 292 kg en el delantero y 343 kg en el trasero. Los 7 kg restantes se balancearán a gusto del equipo.

2) Se podrá poner una pieza no estructural en el morro para evitar el escalón que las dimensiones reglamentarias de 2012 obligaron a poner en casi todos los equipos.

3) Se modifican los test de carga de los alerones delanteros, pasando a ser de 100 kg en varias posiciones y reduciéndose la flexión máxima de 20 mm a 10 mm.

4) Se endurecen los crash-test del chasis

5) También se endurecen los crash-test del habitáculo, y serán aplicados a todos los chasis fabricados, no solo a un ejemplo.

6) Se prohíbe el doble uso de los sistemas activos de "doble DRS", donde el mecanismo de activación se usa también para otro propósito. Además, se limita el uso del DRS en los libres y clasificación a la zona DRS de carrera, en vez de poder usarse libremente en viernes y sábado.

----------


## F. Lázaro

Aco**nante...

----------


## F. Lázaro

Ahora entiendo porqué el Red Bull corre tanto... ¡¡lleva turbo-boost!!  :Mad:

----------


## Luján

Bueno, 42 días para que empiecen a rodar de nuevo los monoplazas. (Bueno, antes, los test en Jerez. A ver esos corresponsales sureños)

Vuelve el circo.

De momento, así están las escuderías y sus pilotos (http://www.formula1.com/teams_and_drivers/drivers/):

RED BULL RACING
FERRARI
McLAREN
LOTUS
MERCEDES







Sebastien Vettel
Fernando Alonso
Jenson Button
Kimi Räikkönen
Nico Rosberg







Mark Webber
Felipe Massa
Sergio Pérez
Romain Grosjean
Lewis Hamilton




Sigue (ya sabemos, 10 fotos por mensaje)

----------


## Luján

sigue

SAUBER
FORCE INDIA
WILLIAMS
TORO ROSSO
CATERHAM







Nico Hulkenberg
Paul diResta
Pastor Maldonado
Jean-Eric Vergne
Charles Pic







Esteban Gutiérrez
Adrian Sutil
Valtteri Bottas
Daniel Ricciardo
Giedo van deer Garde





A los Marusia los pongo en otro mensaje más abajo, por eso de las 10 fotos por mensaje.

----------


## Luján

Y, de momento, han salido los coches de Lotus y McLaren:


Lotus E21 (http://www.formula1.com/gallery/laun...013/770.html):


McLaren MP4-28 (http://www.formula1.com/gallery/laun...013/771.html):


Aquí, el calendario de salidas y de test pre-temporada:

*2013 car launches*
*
TEAM (CAR)
DATE
VENUE

Lotus (E21)
January 28
Enstone, UK

McLaren (MP4-28)
January 31
Woking, UK

Ferrari (F138)
February 1
Maranello, Italy

Force India (VJM06)
February 1
Silverstone, UK

Sauber (C32)
February 2
Hinwil, Switzerland

Red Bull (RB9)
February 3
Milton Keynes, UK

Mercedes (F1 W04)
February 4
Jerez, Spain

Toro Rosso (STR8)
February 4
Jerez, Spain

Caterham (CT03)
February 5
Jerez, Spain

Marussia (MR02)
February 5
Jerez, Spain

Williams (FW35)
February 19
Barcelona, Spain





**Pre-season testing**

VENUE
PROVISIONAL DATES

Jerez, Spain
February 5-8

Barcelona, Spain
February 19-22

Barcelona, Spain
February 28-March 3




*

----------


## F. Lázaro

Cada año los coches son más feos  :Mad: 

Donde se ponga aquél R25, que se quite todo lo demás.

----------


## Luján

Hoy se han publicado los coches de Ferrari y Force India:

Ferrari F138 (http://www.formula1.com/gallery/laun...013/772.html):


Force India VJM06 (http://www.formula1.com/gallery/laun...013/773.html):

----------


## Luján

Ayer le tocó el turno a Sauber:

Sauber C32 (http://www.formula1.com/gallery/laun...013/775.html):

----------


## embalses al 100%

Uff, un coche negro.

----------


## Luján

No es el primero. Los Lotus han sido, tradicionalmente negros. De hecho, el Lotus de Senna era negro. A ver si me acuerdo y os pongo una foto de una réplica que vino a Valencia.

----------


## Luján

Ayer (ya) domingo se presentó el defensor RedBull:

RedBull RB9 (http://www.formula1.com/gallery/laun...013/776.html):

----------


## Luján

Se me había pasado.

Caterham ya tiene a sus dos pilotos.

Charles Pic pasa a ser el primer piloto y como segundo a Giedo van der Gaarde.

Ya está editado en el mensaje de más arriba.

----------


## embalses al 100%

A ver si se han equivocado y les ha salido mal el coche a los de Red Bull  :Stick Out Tongue:  :Stick Out Tongue: .
Y no veas con van der Gaarde. ¿No había también un futbolista que se llamaba así?

----------


## Luján

Seguimos con los lanzamientos:

Mercedes F1 W04 (http://www.formula1.com/gallery/laun...013/777.html):


Toro Rosso STR8 (http://www.formula1.com/gallery/laun...013/778.html):

----------


## Luján

Turno hoy para Caterham y Marusia

Caterham CT03 (http://www.formula1.com/gallery/laun...013/779.html):


Marusia MR02 (http://www.formula1.com/gallery/laun...013/780.html):


Sólo queda por conocer el Williams.

----------


## F. Lázaro

Hamilton... primeros entrenamientos, primer chufazo...


Fuente: http://motor.as.com/motor/2013/02/06...43_200749.html

----------


## F. Lázaro

Vettel hoy ha sufrido una indigestión... el motivo:




> Tiempos del Día 3 en Jerez:
> 
>  1.  Felipe Massa-------------1m17.879s
>  2.  Nico Rosberg-------------1m18.766s  +0.887
>  3.  Sebastian Vettel----------1m19.052s  +1.173


Massa sacándole más de un segundo a Vettel. Veréis cuando coja el coche el Nano... jojojo  :Big Grin:

----------


## Luján

> Vettel hoy ha sufrido una indigestión... el motivo:
> 
> 
> 
> Massa sacándole más de un segundo a Vettel. Veréis cuando coja el coche el Nano... jojojo


Esto solo son los test de pretemporada. No significan nada.

----------


## embalses al 100%

> Esto solo son los test de pretemporada. No significan nada.


Ya lo sabemos. Déjanos por lo menos de momento que nos sintamos bien mientras se ve un conato de hundimientos  :Big Grin: .
Pero vamos que hoy le ha sacado una buena ventaja al resto...

----------


## F. Lázaro

> Esto solo son los test de pretemporada. No significan nada.


El año pasado ni siquiera llegaron a liderar ningún test.

Déjanos al menos que soñemos un poco, jeje. Aparte de Red Bull, los que me dan miedo son los Lotus, me da a mí que este año van a dar guerra...

----------


## F. Lázaro

La mala suerte le persigue a Pedro...

2 vueltas al circuito de Jerez y su Ferrari dice adiós...


Fuente: http://motor.as.com/motor/2013/02/08...46_079515.html

----------


## Luján

Pobre Pedro, pero claro... viene de tener que pisar el pedal del HRT a fondo y más para poder hacer algo a llevar un coche de verdad.

----------


## F. Lázaro

> Pobre Pedro, pero claro... viene de tener que pisar el pedal del HRT a fondo y más para poder hacer algo a llevar un coche de verdad.


Se pensaría que la caja de cambios sería como la del HRT y por eso se la habrá cargado, jeje.

----------


## Luján

> Se pensaría que la caja de cambios sería como la del HRT y por eso se la habrá cargado, jeje.


Es que no le dijeron que en el Ferrari no hay que hacer doble embrague.

----------


## perdiguera

No reid que no es tan fácil. Y no parece que las desgracias se vuelquen con unos solos.

----------


## Luján

Mas pilotos nuevos, Marussia ya tiene a sus dos Pilotos, y diResta confirmó por ForceIndia. Solo falta ponerle cara a su compañero de equipo.

MARUSSIA



Max Chilton



Luis Razia

----------


## Luján

Ya tenemos los neumáticos que ha elegido Pirelli para las primeras cuatro pruebas.

Australia - medium, supersoft 
Malaysia - hard, medium
China - medium, soft
Bahrain - hard, soft

Seis juegos del compuesto más duro y cinco del más blando por fin de semana.

Aparte los de agua.

Recordemos los colores:

Supersoft (superblando): Rojo
Soft (blando): Amarillo
Medium: Blanco
Hard (duro): Naranja
Intermediate (lluvia): Verde
Extreme (Lluvia extrema): Azul

----------


## F. Lázaro

Ya estamos otra vez con las chorradas.

Que dejen a los equipos poner las ruedas que quieran y las cargas de gasolina que quieran, como antes, mucha más emoción y espectáculo en las paradas.

----------


## F. Lázaro

Rajada de Alguersuari...




> *Alguersuari: "La F1 se ha convertido en una subasta"*
> 
> *A través de un comunicado, el piloto español informó que seguirá en activo en la fórmula uno, a pesar de no tener tampoco equipo en 2013.*
> 
> El piloto español Jaime Alguersuari, en el equipo Red Bull hasta el inicio de la temporada 2012, aseguró hoy tras asumir que no tendrá tampoco equipo en 2013 que "la Fórmula Uno se ha convertido en una subasta".
> 
> Alguersuari, de 22 años, 46 Grandes Premios disputados y 31 puntos sumados, envió hoy un comunicado en el que explica su situación profesional y personal. En su nota, califica como "incomprensible" la decisión de Red Bull de no contar con él ya en 2012, "tras haber hecho mi mejor campaña deportiva en F1", precisa el piloto.
> 
> "Nunca imaginé que tendría que luchar tanto fuera de la pista para finalmente asumir que en 2013 no estaré en F1. Os aseguro a todos que he estado convencido la mayor parte de la temporada 2012 de F1 de que mi asiento estaba asegurado en un equipo que puntúa habitualmente", indica el piloto español, el más joven de la historia en competir en la Fórmula Uno (19 años y 125 días).
> ...

----------


## Luján

Todo eso está muy bien, pero falta que diga el nombre del equipo que le ha hecho la jugada.

----------


## F. Lázaro

> Todo eso está muy bien, pero falta que diga el nombre del equipo que le ha hecho la jugada.


¿Podría ser el asiento de Grosjean en Lotus? Fue renovado en diciembre del año pasado por un año más.

O eso, o el asiento de Webber en Red Bull, que también fue renovado por un año más, aunque no lo creo.

No se me ocurre ninguno más de ese "top 5" del que habla.

----------


## Luján

> No es el primero. Los Lotus han sido, tradicionalmente negros. De hecho, el Lotus de Senna era negro. A ver si me acuerdo y os pongo una foto de una réplica que vino a Valencia.


Aquí van las fotos. A ver si adivináis de qué año y quién los llevaba:

----------


## Luján

Y otras más


















Igualito que los de hoy, ¿verdad?

----------


## F. Lázaro

Eso sí que eran coches de F1, en especial esos míticos Renault de Alonso y el Ferrari de Michael, no como los de ahora...

----------


## Luján

> Eso sí que eran coches de F1, en especial esos míticos Renault de Alonso y el Ferrari de Michael, no como los de ahora...


El Sauber ya se ve de quién es.... y el ¿Lotus? Ah, que ya lo puse.

Me gustaría ver si Vettel (o cualquier otro de hoy día) sería capaz de hacer los tiempos de Senna en ese Lotus sin dirección asistida, ni centralita, ni control de tracción, sin cambio de levas ni mucho menos DRS

----------


## F. Lázaro

El potro italiano se desboca en Montmeló...




> *Fernando Alonso toma el mando en los test de Barcelona*
> 
> *El español fue el más rápido en su último día en Montmeló con un coche con el que no debería sufrir como en 2012. Red Bull, Lotus y Williams hicieron simulacro de carrera.*
> 
> A pie de pista impresionan varios coches, uno de ellos es el Red Bull, otro el McLaren y más allá de las evidencias esperadas está el Lotus, atentos al Williams, y sí... también el Ferrari. Al menos en las manos de Fernando Alonso, cuando ves llegar el coche rojo a la curva ofrece sensación de poderoso. El asturiano ha demostrado en su último día de estas jornadas de test en Montmeló que su monoplaza italiano es rápido con el mejor tiempo. Lo logró con gomas blandas, pero como el resto de los primeros.
> 
> Alonso se ha quedado en un 1:21.875, a milésimas del 1:21.848 que consiguió ayer Sergio Pérez con el McLaren, aunque hoy la pista estaba mucho más fría, la temperatura ha caído considerablemente en el circuito de Montmeló. Tras el doble campeón español se sitúa Nico Hulkenberg con el Sauber a tres décimas y justo después Romain Grosjean con su Lotus, el francés incluso estuvo a punto de quitar el mejor tiempo a Alonso a poco de finalizar la mitad de la jornada, pero finalmente no pudo en el último sector.
> 
> Hay que considerar importante el simulacro de carrera del Williams de Pastor Maldonado en el tercer día del coche en pista. Por la tarde, se esperaba que lo hiciera Fernando, pero se limitó a tandas largas, sí lo hicieron con buenos resultados y cinco paradas Mark Webber, con el Red Bull, y Romain Grosjean con el Lotus.
> ...

----------


## Luján

Bueno, ya están todos los coches enseñados.

Williams FW35 (http://www.formula1.com/gallery/launches/2013/783.htm):

----------


## F. Lázaro

¿Quién triunfará en la corrida de este año?

El encaste y la bravura del toro ya lo sabemos, propia de la ganadería de Adrian Newey. El rejoneador F. Alonso también sabemos que es capaz dentro del albero. Ahora sólo nos falta saber si el caballo que montará Fernando será bueno o no... esperemos que en Maranello hayan escogido esta vez al mejor semental de la cuadra.

----------


## F. Lázaro

*La FIA da otro aviso al equipo Red Bull por los mapas motor*



*Red Bull y Lotus, con motor Renault, vuelven a utilizar la configuración y escapes de antes del GP de Alemania 2012, cuando se prohibió la interacción en la aerodinámica por esa vía.*

Hay palabras interpretables y modos de interpretar las cosas. En la F-1 actual parece haber algunas dudas técnicas. Veamos. Red Bull ve las cosas de un modo. Ferrari, por ejemplo, de otro. Lean, a ver si a ustedes también se les plantea. El pasado año, en Alemania, la FIA prohibió, en virtud de la Directiva Técnica 19 de 2012, cualquier tipo de interacción en la aerodinámica mediante los mapas motor. En el equipo de la bebida energética creen, así lo dice el responsable de motores de Renault, Remi Taffin, que "la aclaración se refería sólo al año pasado". Mientras, su homólogo en la Scuderia, Luca Marmorini, piensa que también es válida en 2013, es decir, que la norma cobra validez desde el momento en que se propugna.

Ahí va el símil futbolístico. Es como si el Madrid gana al Barcelona con un gol en fuera de juego que es dado por válido, pero entonces la FIFA recuerda que un gol en fuera de juego es ilegal. A pesar de todo, al año siguiente el Madrid preguntaría a la FIFA si puede meter goles en fuera de juego. Por ejemplo. Pues eso. La FIA, como no podía ser de otra manera, ha explicado a Lotus y Red Bull que la norma sigue como quedó tras el GP de Alemania. Así que siguen siendo válidos los mapas motor de referencia que se impusieron para todos los equipos.

Así las cosas, tanto el equipo de Vettel como el de Raikkonen tendrán que variar sus escapes para adecuarlos a la norma. Al menos así debería ser para la carrera de Australia. Veremos a partir de mañana en Montmeló.

http://motor.as.com/motor/2013/02/27...26_502907.html

----------


## embalses al 100%

¿Ya antes de empezar?
Lo dejarán pasar como el año pasado...

----------


## Luján

Calendario 2013, a falta de una semana para que empiece el espectáculo

*2013 FIA Formula One World Championship® Race Calendar*



01
2013 FORMULA 1 ROLEX AUSTRALIAN GRAND PRIX (Melbourne)
15 - 17 Mar

02
2013 FORMULA 1 PETRONAS MALAYSIA GRAND PRIX (Kuala Lumpur)
22 - 24 Mar

03
2013 FORMULA 1 UBS CHINESE GRAND PRIX (Shanghai)
12 - 14 Apr

04
2013 FORMULA 1 GULF AIR BAHRAIN GRAND PRIX (Sakhir)
19 - 21 Apr

05
FORMULA 1 GRAN PREMIO DE ESPAÑA 2013 (Catalunya)
10 - 12 May

06
FORMULA 1 GRAND PRIX DE MONACO 2013 (Monte Carlo)
23 - 26 May

07
FORMULA 1 GRAND PRIX DU CANADA 2013 (Montréal)
07 - 09 Jun

08
2013 FORMULA 1 BRITISH GRAND PRIX (Silverstone)
28 - 30 Jun

09
FORMULA 1 GROSSER PREIS VON DEUTSCHLAND 2013 (Nürburgring)
05 - 07 Jul

10
TBA (TBA) *
19 - 21 Jul

11
FORMULA 1 MAGYAR NAGYDÍJ 2013 (Budapest)
26 - 28 Jul

12
2013 FORMULA 1 SHELL BELGIAN GRAND PRIX (Spa-Francorchamps)
23 - 25 Aug

13
FORMULA 1 GRAN PREMIO D'ITALIA 2013 (Monza)
06 - 08 Sep

14
2013 FORMULA 1 SINGAPORE GRAND PRIX (Singapore)
20 - 22 Sep

15
2013 FORMULA 1 KOREAN GRAND PRIX (Yeongam)
04 - 06 Oct

16
2013 FORMULA 1 JAPANESE GRAND PRIX (Suzuka)
11 - 13 Oct

17
2013 FORMULA 1 AIRTEL INDIAN GRAND PRIX (New Delhi)
25 - 27 Oct

18
2013 FORMULA 1 ETIHAD AIRWAYS ABU DHABI GRAND PRIX (Yas Marina)
01 - 03 Nov

19
2013 FORMULA 1 UNITED STATES GRAND PRIX (Austin)
15 - 17 Nov

20
FORMULA 1 GRANDE PRÊMIO DO BRASIL 2013 (São Paulo)
22 - 24 Nov




Novedad: Se descuelga el GP de Europa en Valencia. Mejor, menos follón en la ciudad.

----------


## F. Lázaro

Primero fue Marc Gené, después llegó Alonso, este año Pedro de la Rosa, Juncadella probando un Ferrari...

Santander patrocinando al equipo...

El próximo paso será cambiar el cavallino del logo por un toro... _Il torete rampante_  :Big Grin:

----------


## Luján

La nueva aplicación para dispositivos móviles de la F1 es espectacular. Hay una versión gratuita y otra de pago.

http://www.formula1.com/news/headlin...3/3/14315.html




A ver qué nos dejan a los que usamos ordenadores de los de toda la vida.

----------


## Luján

Bueno, señores.

1 semana.

Horarios del primer gran premio de la temporada: http://www.formula1.com/races/in_det...timetable.html

Viernes
Evento
Horario oficial
Horario Peninsular

Práctica 1
12:30 - 14:00
02:30 - 04:00

Práctica 2
16:30 - 18:00
06:30 - 08:00




Sábado
Evento
Horario oficial
Horario Peninsular

Práctica 3
14:00 - 15:00
04:00 - 05:00

Clasificación
17:00
07:00




Domingo
Evento
Horario oficial
Horario Peninsular

Carrera
17:00
07:00

----------


## Luján

Primeros entrenamientos libres de Australia.

Posición
Número
Piloto
Escudería
Tiempo
Gap
Vueltas

1
1
Sebastian Vettel
Red Bull Racing-Renault
1:27.211

16

2
4
Felipe Massa
Ferrari
1:27.289
0.078
17

3
3
Fernando Alonso
Ferrari
1:27.547
0.336
16

4
10
Lewis Hamilton
Mercedes
1:27.552
0.341
18

5
2
Mark Webber
Red Bull Racing-Renault
1:27.668
0.457
18

6
7
Kimi Räikkönen
Lotus-Renault
1:27.877
0.666
17

7
9
Nico Rosberg
Mercedes
1:28.013
0.802
17

8
15
Adrian Sutil
Force India-Mercedes
1:28.426
1.215
19

9
5
Jenson Button
McLaren-Mercedes
1:28.440
1.229
19

10
8
Romain Grosjean
Lotus-Renault
1:28.520
1.309
15

11
6
Sergio Perez
McLaren-Mercedes
1:28.597
1.386
19

12
11
Nico Hulkenberg
Sauber-Ferrari
1:28.786
1.575
19

13
14
Paul di Resta
Force India-Mercedes
1:28.910
1.699
18

14
16
Pastor Maldonado
Williams-Renault
1:29.443
2.232
20

15
17
Valtteri  Bottas
Williams-Renault
1:29.928
2.717
19

16
12
Esteban Gutierrez
Sauber-Ferrari
1:30.203
2.992
17

17
18
Jean-Eric Vergne
STR-Ferrari
1:30.729
3.518
17

18
19
Daniel Ricciardo
STR-Ferrari
1:30.969
3.758
19

19
22
Jules Bianchi
Marussia-Cosworth
1:31.263
4.052
24

20
23
Max Chilton
Marussia-Cosworth
1:32.176
4.965
23

21
20
Charles Pic
Caterham-Renault
1:32.274
5.063
21

22
21
Giedo van der Garde
Caterham-Renault
1:32.388
5.177
18

----------


## Luján

Segundos libres:

Posición
Número
Piloto
Escudería
Tiempo
Gap
Vueltas

1
1
Sebastian Vettel
Red Bull Racing-Renault
1:25.908

33

2
2
Mark Webber
Red Bull Racing-Renault
1:26.172
0.264
31

3
9
Nico Rosberg
Mercedes
1:26.322
0.414
26

4
7
Kimi Räikkönen
Lotus-Renault
1:26.361
0.453
38

5
8
Romain Grosjean
Lotus-Renault
1:26.680
0.772
32

6
3
Fernando Alonso
Ferrari
1:26.748
0.840
35

7
10
Lewis Hamilton
Mercedes
1:26.772
0.864
28

8
4
Felipe Massa
Ferrari
1:26.855
0.947
32

9
15
Adrian Sutil
Force India-Mercedes
1:27.435
1.527
35

10
11
Nico Hulkenberg
Sauber-Ferrari
1:28.187
2.279
34

11
5
Jenson Button
McLaren-Mercedes
1:28.294
2.386
30

12
14
Paul di Resta
Force India-Mercedes
1:28.311
2.403
37

13
6
Sergio Perez
McLaren-Mercedes
1:28.566
2.658
33

14
19
Daniel Ricciardo
STR-Ferrari
1:28.627
2.719
31

15
12
Esteban Gutierrez
Sauber-Ferrari
1:28.772
2.864
33

16
16
Pastor Maldonado
Williams-Renault
1:28.852
2.944
36

17
18
Jean-Eric Vergne
STR-Ferrari
1:28.968
3.060
36

18
17
Valtteri  Bottas
Williams-Renault
1:29.386
3.478
39

19
22
Jules Bianchi
Marussia-Cosworth
1:29.696
3.788
32

20
20
Charles Pic
Caterham-Renault
1:30.165
4.257
37

21
23
Max Chilton
Marussia-Cosworth
1:30.600
4.692
36

22
21
Giedo van der Garde
Caterham-Renault
1:32.450
6.542
11

----------


## embalses al 100%

Anda que hemos empezao bien la F1.
Menos mal que esta mañana me he quedao dormio, que si no...
Porque han suspendio la Q2 y Q3, y no son hasta esta madrugada las 01:00, habrá que verlas.

Recordad, la carrera a las 07:00

----------


## Luján

Yo me lo he perdido por no estar en casa, no a las 7:00 en directo, sino la repetición de las 14, que no sé si pusieron.

A ver si aguanto hasta la 1.

----------


## F. Lázaro

Ale, calificación en seco y ya tiene el niño la pole.

Aún recuerdo aquellas carreras de Spa, Malasia, Hungría 2006, con unas trombas de agua de medio y ni las suspendían ni leches, todos a correr y el que más gónadas le echara, ese ganaba... a ver porqué ahora cada vez que llueve o sacan el Safety o directamente cogen y las suspenden, qué cara tienen, como se les ve el plumero  :Frown:

----------


## F. Lázaro

Buena carrera... lástima que Kimi no haya cogido ninguna tachuela  :Big Grin:  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## embalses al 100%

Sí que ha sido buena carrera. Valió la pena madrugar.
Massa como siempre empieza bien y se termina desinflando.
Buena estrategia de Ferrari.
Por otro lado los Lotus y en especial Kimi, han demostrado que van a estar ahí en la lucha por el titulo.

----------


## F. Lázaro

> Por otro lado los Lotus y en especial Kimi, han demostrado que van a estar ahí en la lucha por el titulo.


Sí, y lo de las ruedas es también curioso... a ver cómo es posible que sólo haya hecho dos paradas  :EEK!: 

Lo bueno es que este año el Ferrari parece un Ferrari, y no un triciclo...

----------


## F. Lázaro

Nueva carrera este fin de semana... aquí veremos Ferrari por fin es Ferrari y no un triciclo como los años anteriores. Vamos Fernando!!

----------


## embalses al 100%

El Ferrari es un Ferrari, pero el Lotus, es un Lotus...

----------


## Luján

Este año el Lotus va como un tiro. Se ve que han acertado con la calibración del coche para los nuevos neumáticos. Pero yo creo que en esta carrera tampoco veremos hasta dónde llegan los coches, pues seguramente será en mojado.

En los libres de hoy, Fernando por detrás de Massa y a 9 décimas del Louts.

----------


## embalses al 100%

Y hay que ver, como come ruedas Ferrari.
Ojo con eso. Que por desfallecimientos perdimos dos o tres carreras el año pasado.

----------


## F. Lázaro

> En los libres de hoy, Fernando por detrás de Massa y a 9 décimas del Louts.


¿9 décimas? Yo creo haber visto que eran los 3 primeros en una décima y Fernando a 4 de Kimi...  :Confused: 

Después, en agua, Fernando ha reventado los tiempos.

----------


## Luján

> ¿9 décimas? Yo creo haber visto que eran los 3 primeros en una décima y Fernando a 4 de Kimi... 
> 
> Después, en agua, Fernando ha reventado los tiempos.


Cierto, son 4 décimas.

La costumbre.

----------


## Luján

Parece que soy adivino.

En los libres 3, Alonso sí que ha quedado a 9 décimas del mejor tiempo, que vuelve a ser de Vettel.

Y lo que es peor, a 4 de Massa.

Muy juntos, 10 coches en 1 segundo y muy variados.

A ver cómo se presenta la clasificación y la carrera, que parece que serán en mojado.

----------


## Luján

Final de la clasificación.

Para variar, Vettel primero.

Massa, segundo a nueve décimas de Vettel
Alonso, tercero a unas dos décimas de Massa y a 1.1 de Vettel.

Y eso en mojado.

----------


## Miguel Angel RB

Mañana se prevé tormenta eléctrica en Kuala Lumpur, y parece ser que podría ser intensa...

----------


## aberroncho

Para un día que no tengo que madrugar, me levanto antes de lo normal para ver que Alonso termina la carrera en la primera vuelta......Que pena, hoy creía yo que podía ser un buen día para ganar.
Por cierto, Hamilton entra a cambiar neumáticos y se quiere parar en Mclaren....le ha traicionado el subconsciente.

----------


## Luján

La imagen de la carrera ha sido la de Hamilton parando en McLaren. Me partía de la risa.

Alonso ha cometido un error al tocar a Vettel, y otro al no entrar a cambiarlo.

Estos roscos de puntos son los que pesan después en el mundial.

----------


## Varanya

Las caras que se ponían Vettel, Webber y Horner al final, en la entrega de premios, eran de traca. Esto no puede acabar bien.

----------


## Antonio D.

No soy un antialonsista, vaya eso por delante, pero para los que sí lo son, las declaraciones que hizo Fernando después de la carrera no hacen sino abonarles argumentos. No debería culpar a Vettel de quedarse parado en la curva cuando en realidad fue él quien no calculó bien y le endiñó, ni debería mofarse de la tensa situación entre los pilotos de Red Bull, y mucho menos, poner como ejemplo de cordialidad y férreo equipismo su relación con Massa en Ferrarique como le sigan tocando los cojinetes a Felipe va a ver más que palabras

----------


## Luján

Nuevo Gran Premio y nueva Polémica. Esta vez dentro de RedBull.

La que le ha caído a Webber. Hasta final de parrilla lo han tirado por no dar la muestra mínima de gasolina. ¿Error? No sé yo.

Estrategia extraña de Vettel y Hulkemberg al no terminar vuelta en la Q3. Podrán elegir compuesto o, si no, saldrán con el más duro, que es el que usaron, así podrán hacer un primer cambio de ruedas más tarde que sus rivales, y se reservan un juego de blandas nuevo para la carrera. Quizás les salga bien.

Mañana (ya hoy), a las 9, pegados a la tele.

----------


## faeton

Entre la fórmula 1 y embalses.net, me van a tener entretenido el fin de semana.

----------


## Luján

Grande Fernando. Carrerón.

----------


## Antonio D.

Muy buena carrera, Fernando.  :Smile: 





> Nuevo Gran Premio y nueva Polémica. Esta vez dentro de RedBull.
> 
> La que le ha caído a Webber. Hasta final de parrilla lo han tirado por no dar la muestra mínima de gasolina. ¿Error? No sé yo.


Y en la carrera a alguien se le olvidó apretarle tuercas a la rueda... :EEK!: ...
Parece que a Mark le estuvieran tocando los _webbers_ en su propio equipo... :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): ...pero sólo lo parece ¿eeeeeh?  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## embalses al 100%

Fue un carrerón. A ver este Domingo en Barhéin. 
Lo de Webber, tiene toda la pinta de ser intencionado, le han hecho de todo.

----------


## santy

Diga lo que diga Red Bull, yo creo que han castigado a Webber por no hacerle una reverencia a Vetel cuando lo adelantó, pero se le ocurrió sacar las uñas y criticar al mimado del equipo.
Pero lo mejor fue el carrerón de Alonso, a ver este finde si lo repite.
Un saludo a todos-

----------


## Luján

Parece que comienza bien el GP de Bahrain para Ferrari (f1.com):

*2013 FORMULA 1 GULF AIR BAHRAIN GRAND PRIX*




1
4
Felipe Massa
Ferrari
1:34.487

11

2
3
Fernando Alonso
Ferrari
1:34.564
0.077
19

3
9
Nico Rosberg
Mercedes
1:34.621
0.134
22

4
1
Sebastian Vettel
Red Bull Racing-Renault
1:34.790
0.303
20

5
14
Paul di Resta
Force India-Mercedes
1:34.949
0.462
17

6
5
Jenson Button
McLaren-Mercedes
1:35.069
0.582
22

7
2
Mark Webber
Red Bull Racing-Renault
1:35.101
0.614
19

8
15
Adrian Sutil
Force India-Mercedes
1:35.119
0.632
19

9
7
Kimi Räikkönen
Lotus-Renault
1:35.345
0.858
17

10
8
Romain Grosjean
Lotus-Renault
1:35.611
1.124
14

11
6
Sergio Perez
McLaren-Mercedes
1:35.640
1.153
23

12
17
Valtteri Bottas
Williams-Renault
1:35.783
1.296
16

13
10
Lewis Hamilton
Mercedes
1:35.792
1.305
16

14
18
Jean-Eric Vergne
STR-Ferrari
1:36.014
1.527
19

15
19
Daniel Ricciardo
STR-Ferrari
1:36.485
1.998
20

16
16
Pastor Maldonado
Williams-Renault
1:36.498
2.011
17

17
11
Nico Hulkenberg
Sauber-Ferrari
1:36.755
2.268
20

18
12
Esteban Gutierrez
Sauber-Ferrari
1:37.214
2.727
21

19
20
Charles Pic
Caterham-Renault
1:37.850
3.363
20

20
21
Heikki Kovalainen
Caterham-Renault
1:38.401
3.914
20

21
23
Max Chilton
Marussia-Cosworth
1:39.445
4.958
12

22
22
Rodolfo Gonzalez
Marussia-Cosworth
1:40.215
5.728
7

----------


## santy

Cita textual de Alonso "hoy no habrá nadie que diga que no es mala suerte que el DRS se te quede bloqueado", este pone un circo y le crecen los enanos, para un año que parece que el coche va bien...
Un saludo a todos.

----------


## Luján

Hoy no ha sido el día de Ferrari. El DRS de Fernando y las gomas de Felipe.

----------


## Luján

http://www.formula1.com/news/headlin...3/4/14508.html

Pirelli ya ha anunciado los compuestos de neumático para las próximas carreras:

Australia - medium, supersoft 
Malaysia - hard, medium
China - medium, soft
Bahrain - hard, medium
Spain - hard, medium
Monaco - supersoft, soft
Canada - supersoft, medium

Además, el duro (hard) tendrá características diferentes al usado en Bahrain.

----------


## perdiguera

Victoria de Alonso. ¡Cuanta falta harán los puntos del abandono!

----------


## Luján

Grande Fernando. Grande.

Saliendo 5 ha ganado la carrera con comodidad.

Vettel se ha desinflado y Raikkonen se perfila como importante candidato al títlulo. Próxima parada, el siempre mítico Mónaco.

----------


## F. Lázaro

Este año sí, ya era hora de que el Ferrari hiciese honor a su nombre, y no los triciclos de años anteriores.

Ahora sólo hace falta que a Fernando no se le pegue la mala suerte de Sainz, porque no puede fallar mucho más.

----------


## Luján

Muy buenas noticias los libres 1 de Mónaco, pero ya sabemos que no tienen nada que ver con lo que va a pasar el sábado.

----------


## rodas

Mercedes como favoritos para esta carrera. Rapidísimos, tanto a una vuelta como en velocidad pura; lo que unido a la baja degradación de Mónaco por la falta de curvas largas de alta velocidad (sobre en la parte trasera) los pone como números 1 en todas las quinielas...

RB con problemas tanto de kers en el coche de Vettel (aunque dicen que está solucionado) como con el rendimiento general en todas la pruebas que han hecho. De todas formas hay que recordar que en Mónaco realmente se sabe el potencial el propio Sábado porque es muy fácil tener un toque y arruinar el fin de semana si uno fuerza un poco los Jueves.

Para Ferrari pinta bien. Tienen un buen coche, buenos pilotos (sobre todo uno  :Smile:  ) y un gran rendimiento en general.

Un saludo.

----------


## Luján

Rodas, no te equivoques. El Mercedes va muy bien a una vuelta, pero en tandas largas destrozan, lilteramente, los neumáticos. Incluso en Mónaco. En los libres dos de ayer, Hamilton destrozó su superblando en tan solo 6 o 7 vueltas. Para la 10 u 11 ya tenía el neumático en las lonas y haciendo tiempos de 1:21. Los Mercedes, como siempre, favoritos para la pole, pero se desinflarán en carrera.

RedBull sigue como siempre los viernes (aquí jueves): que si problema aquí, que si fallo allá... total nada. Los sábados se curan todos sus males. Hay que estar vigilantes con ellos.

Lotus y Raikkonen vuelven a ser los tapados. Su ventaja: la baja degradación de sus gomas. Estarán ahí.

El Ferrari de este año, al menos es competitivo. Incluso Massa hace buenos tiempos.

----------


## tescelma

> ...  ...   ...
> 
> De todas formas hay que recordar que en Mónaco realmente se sabe el potencial el propio Sábado porque es muy fácil tener un toque y arruinar el fin de semana si uno fuerza un poco los Jueves.
> 
> ...  ...  ...


Que se lo pregunten a Fernando, que mala suerte tuvo, con aquellos puntos que perdió habría ganado el mundial.

Y como dice Luján, los RB van de tapados en los libres y el sábado destapan el tarro de las esencias en la Q3 para ponerse delante.

SALUDOS

----------


## embalses al 100%

Las clasificatorias, excepto lluvia, creo que van a ser todas prácticamente iguales. Y las carreras también.
Hablando en términos generales:

Mercedes para la pole, y después en carrera suerte si puntúan.Lotus bien en clasificatoria, y bien en carrera, siempre están ahí presionando.Ferrari, bien en los libres, regular en la clasificatoria, podría hacerlo mejor. Y en la carrera zumba que te cagas.Y Red Bull, como siempre, parecen inofensivos en los libres, y luego en la clasificatoria y carrera te dan bien dado.

Saludos  :Smile:

----------


## Luján

> Las clasificatorias, excepto lluvia, creo que van a ser todas prácticamente iguales. Y las carreras también.
> Hablando en términos generales:
> Mercedes para la pole, y después en carrera suerte si puntúan.Lotus bien en clasificatoria, y bien en carrera, siempre están ahí presionando.Ferrari, bien en los libres, regular en la clasificatoria, podría hacerlo mejor. Y en la carrera zumba que te cagas.Y Red Bull, como siempre, parecen inofensivos en los libres, y luego en la clasificatoria y carrera te dan bien dado.
> Saludos


Ahí le has dado.

Más claro, imposible. Pero esperemos que cambien un poco las cosas, y esperemos que Spa, Hungaroring, Silverstone y, al menos, Interlagos sean en mojado.

----------


## Luján

Bueno, agua en Mónaco!!  :EEK!: 

Clasificación entretenida

Me he perdido los libres 3  :Frown: , donde han habido varios accidentes.

----------


## REEGE

Alonso saldrá 6º.
Me conformo con que acabase tercero con lo complicado que es adelantar aquí...

----------


## Luján

> Alonso saldrá 6º.
> Me conformo con que acabase tercero con lo complicado que es adelantar aquí...


Visto lo visto, y si no pasa nada raro, Alonso quedará 4º en carrera. Los dos Mercedes en 9 vueltas estarán ya con las gomas destrozadas, y los RB, Raikkonen y Alonso los adelantarán en el túnel con el DRS. Raikkonen podrá adelantar a, al menos, Webber y los RB y Ferrari quizás se mantengan más o menos con el mismo ritmo. Puede que el Ferrari sea algo más estable en cuanto a sus ruedas y pueda poner en aprietos a Webber.

Mi Pronóstico:

1º Raikkonen
2º Vettel
3º Alonso
4º Webber

Y Massa, saliendo último, 10º.

----------


## Luján

Bueno, mi pronóstico a la basura.

El test de 1000 km de Mercedes con Pirelli hace dos semanas, tras Barcelona, le ha dado muchísima información sobre los neumáticos y han mejorado mucho. Pero mucho.

Además, el accidente de Massa ha sacado al coche de seguridad, rompiendo la carrera. Y el más grave que Chilton le ha provocado a Maldonado, destrozando las barreras y provocando una bandera roja, la ha roto más.

Esperemos que los RB no puedan conservar las ruedas en estas 38 vueltas que quedan y esto permita que Hamilton, Raikkonen y Alonso luchen contra ellos.

Ahora, la salida tras el coche de seguridad, a las 15:35.

Y no se sabe aún si Alonso tendrá que ceder la posición a Pérez.

----------


## Luján

Final de carrera. Resultado: decepcionante.

Alonso decepcionante. Los comisarios, decepcionantes.

Rosberg, espectacular.

En Canadá veremos si de verdad los Mercedes han dado un paso adelante en la gestión de neumáticos.

----------


## Antonio D.

Me adhiero a tu apreciación, Luján.

Hoy no ha estado fino, se ha despistado 3 veces y podía haber acabado incluso 9º.
Alonso opina que es el Gran Premio más importante de la temporada, pero desde mi modesto punto de vista, es con diferencia el más aburrido, ya que el interés y la emoción finalizan en la clasificación del sábadosalvo que te gusten los trompazos y verles dar vueltas detrás de los safetys.

----------


## Luján

Hombre, con gente como Sergio Pérez, el nuevo Montoya, sí que tienen interés. Pero sí que es cierto que si no hay incidentes, los adelantamientos son muy pocos. El año pasado solo 9. Este año se andará por ahí.

Ah, se me olvidaba en mi apreciación anterior:

Vettel, sigue siendo un niño. Marca vuelta rápida al final solo para sentirse mejor. Dicho por él y oído por todos.

----------


## aberroncho

> Alonso opina que es el Gran Premio más importante de la temporada, pero desde mi modesto punto de vista, es con diferencia el más aburrido, ya que el interés y la emoción finalizan en la clasificación del sábado…salvo que te gusten los trompazos y verles dar vueltas detrás de los safetys.


Yo pienso lo mismo. Me he aburrido como una ostra viendo esta carrera, es más, hubo momentos en que dejé de seguirla. Al ser tan complicados los adelantamientos pierde mucha emoción la carrera, al menos para mí.

----------


## rodas

Pues sí, decepcionante. Esperaba más de Ferrari y (también hay que decirlo) menos de Mercedes; tremendo carrerón se han marcado. 

Por lo demás, sabemos que esta carrera es especial en todos los sentidos por lo que la "normalidad" debiera regresar a partir de la próxima carrera.

Un saludo.

----------


## embalses al 100%

Muy decepcionante Fernando. A ver si lo de Massa no es demasiado grave, porque vaya tortazo se pegó.
Yo creo que lo único emocionante de Mónaco está en los accidentes, porque total adelántamientos no hay(exceptuando Fernando en 2010). A ver Canadá.

----------


## rodas

El leñazo de Masa (en carrera, el segundo) fue debido al fallo de un elemento de la suspensión...  confirmado por Ferrari.

Tremendo golpe (como el del día anterior).

Un saludo.

----------


## Luján

> El leñazo de Masa (en carrera, el segundo) fue debido al fallo de un elemento de la suspensión...  confirmado por Ferrari.
> 
> Tremendo golpe (como el del día anterior).
> 
> Un saludo.


La noticia se puede leer en A3: http://www.antena3.com/formula-1/mun...052800114.html (Recordad que hay que citar la fuente)

Seguramente ese elemento quedó tocado el sábado y se les pasó.

A todas luces, el accidente del sábado se debió a un gripaje de la caja de cambios que le bloqueó las ruedas traseras y Massa, para parar el coche, pisó a fondo el freno. Resultado, las cuatro gomas bloqueadas y el consiguiente leñazo contra el muro.

El domingo, se rompe la suspensión izquierda, el coche cae hacia ese lado y consecuentemente, otro leñazo contra ese guardaraíl que se mete en la pista.

Pobre Massa.

----------


## rodas

Mis disculpas, tienes toda la razón del mundo. La verdad es que al haber hecho una referencia tan breve se me paso por compleo citar la fuente.

Aprovecho para comentar que yo lo he leído aquí: http://www.caranddriverthef1.com/for...assa-en-monaco 

Gracias por el recordatorio.

Un saludo.

----------


## Luján

Bueno, parece que el escándalo de los test de Pirelli con Mercedes sigue adelante:

http://www.antena3.com/formula-1/not...060500268.html




> *TEST DE NEUMÁTICOS REALIZADOS CON PIRELLI**La FIA absuelve a Ferrari pero Mercedes será juzgado por el Tribunal Internacional*
> 
> *La escudería Mercedes deberá enfrentarse al Tribunal Internacional de la Federación Internacional de Automovilismo por haber podido contravenir las reglas en el test de entrenamientos que desarrolló en Barcelona entre el 15 y el 17 de mayo. Además por otro lado la FIA admitió que Ferrari también realizó pruebas con Pirelli el 23 y el 24 de abril, pero lo hizo con el coche de 2011, con lo que "no contravienen las normas".
> *
> *Hamilton corretea en Mónaco con el Mercedes* | Foto: JM Rubio
> 
> *EFE*  |  Madrid  | Actualizado el 06/06/2013 a las 10:16 horas
> 
> La *Federación Internacional de Automovilismo (FIA)*ha resuelto absolver a *Ferrari* en el caso de los test de neumáticos con *Pirelli* y llevar a *Mercedes* ante el*Tribunal Internacional* de la propia FIA por los test que llevó a cabo con su coche actual.
> ...

----------


## embalses al 100%

Recordad que este finde tenemos el GP de Canadá.
Clasificación, Sábado 19:00(Hora española)
Carrera, Domingo 20:00(hora espeñola. Previo 19:00

----------


## embalses al 100%

Vaya clasificatoria más loca hemos tenido. Toda sobre mojado, y una bandera roja en la Q2 por un nuevo accidente de Massa.
Pole para Vettle, Fernando saldré 6º, y sorpresa que ha dado Bottas, el finlandés, con su Williams, que saldrá 3º desde la segunda línea.

----------


## Luján

La pole de Vettel quizás no, pero todo lo demás hoy se quedará en papel mojado, ya que la carrera será en seco y el gasto de neumáticos será diferente. La pena para Ferrari es que si no hace calor, no gestionarán bien las gomas, mientras que le viene de perlas a RB y Mercedes.

EDIT:

Tras mirar la previsión que da eltiempo.es para Montreal, puede que la carrera sea en mojado. O al menos, la primera mitad. Malo. Al Ferrari de este año no le sienta bien el agua. Necesita calor para que los neumáticos funcionen bien.

----------


## Luján

Bueno. Carrera sobre seco. 22º C en ambiente, poco más en el asfalto. A ve qué tal se da.

----------


## embalses al 100%

Vaya carrerón. Como corre el Ferrari, madre mía. Todas las posiciones ganadas en pista. No se le puede decir nada.
El único problema es que Vettel le saca a Fernando 26. Hay que quedar por encima.

----------


## Luján

Carrerón de los Ferrari. Increíble Massa, del 16º al 8º, y Alonso también, del 6º al 2º.

Lo de Vettel, demasiado. ¿Habrán hecho también test privados con Pirelli? Porque no se entiende que en las primeras carreras destrozaran los neumáticos y en ésta haya doblado hasta el 6º.

----------


## Luján

Ya se conocen los compuestos de neumáticos que llevará Pirelli a las tres próximas carreras:

Gran Bretaña, Silverstone - hard, medium
Alemania, Nürburgring - medium, soft
Hungría, Hungaroring – hard, medium

----------


## Luján

Me pregunto cuál hubiera sido la sanción de haberlo hecho Ferrari:

http://www.antena3.com/formula-1/not...062100135.html




> *SANCIÓN POR LAS PRUEBAS PRIVADAS CON PIRELLI EN MONTMELÓ**La FIA prohíbe a Mercedes participar en el Test para Jóvenes Pilotos por el 'Pirelligate'*
> 
> *El Tribunal Internacional de la Federación Internacional del Automóvil (FIA) ha decidido reprender a Mercedes y al fabricante de neumáticos Pirelli por la presunta ventaja obtenida por la escudería en ensayos de neumáticos en mayo en Barcelona. Tras dos días de audiencias en París el Tribunal ha decidido que Mercedes no podrá participar en las pruebas para jóvenes pilotos que se celebrarán próximamente.
> *
> 
> 
> 
> *El jefe de la escudería Mercedes, Ross Brawn antes de comparecer ante la FIA.* | Foto: efe
> 
> ...

----------


## F. Lázaro

> Me pregunto cuál hubiera sido la sanción de haberlo hecho Ferrari:


Ya te lo puedes imaginar...

----------


## Luján

Menuda sorpresa me llevé el domingo a la noche al mirar el resultado de la carrera. Mañana la veré.

----------


## embalses al 100%

Ostras, es verdad, tanto hablar por Twitter, y no lo comenté por aquí.
Vaya carrera guapa que tuvimos  :Big Grin:

----------


## F. Lázaro

> Vaya carrera guapa que tuvimos


Y tanto... desde luego, los Pirelli están dando emoción, eso seguro  :Big Grin:

----------


## Luján

Acabo de terminar de ver la carrera.

Ha estado entretenida. Muy entretenida. Veremos Alemania e Hungría, con los cambios en los Pirelli. Parece que montarán la carcasa de 2012, de Kevlar frente a las actuales de acero, con el compuesto de 2013 más blando, rápido y degradable.

----------


## embalses al 100%

Va a estar muuuuy interesante esto. Y más con las calores que están pegando por la zona estos días. Veremos a ver como se las apaña Pirelli y los equipos.

----------


## F. Lázaro

> Veremos a ver como se las apaña Pirelli y los equipos.


Los de Pirelli prometieron emoción con las ruedas y desde luego la están dando... las ruedas, en vez de goma, parece que llevan goma 2  :Big Grin:

----------


## Luján

Carrera curiosa con las diferentes estrategias, pero al final todo sigue igual. Los RedBull delante (Los dos si no sabotean a Webber), los Lotus impresionantes y los Ferrari como tercer equipo.

Vamos a ver qué aprenden los equipos en los test de la semana que viene en Silverstone y la próxima carrera en Hungría.


Que por cierto, con el permiso de la FIA de que un piloto del equipo pueda correr un día de los test de Silverstone, al final la sanción a Mercedes toma más relevancia, pues ellos no podrán participar, y lo que aprendieron en el test ilegal ahora lo aprenderán (además con los neumáticos que se van a usar y no los descartados) las demás escuderías.

----------


## Luján

Se me olvidaba. Primera carrera que vemos un coche atravesando la pista marcha atrás y sin piloto, pero no la primera en la que vemos una rueda suelta golpeando a alguien.

----------


## embalses al 100%

Pues sí. La carrera competida y emocionante hasta la última vuelta. 
Vettle aguantó muy bien.

----------


## F. Lázaro

> http://motor.as.com/motor/2013/07/19...23_155240.html
> 
> FÓRMULA 1
> 
> *Carlos Sainz Jr. también sorprende con el Red Bull*
> 
> *El madrileño marcó, con neumático duro, el cuarto mejor tiempo sólo superado por Vettel, Sutil (Force India) y Prost (Lotus), todos con Pirelli medios. Massa fue sexto.*
> 
> Tiempos:
> ...


Carlos a 0,6 seg. de Vettel. No ha cogido en su vida un F1, tiene 18 años, y con ruedas duras, queda a 6 décimas de Vettel, con blandas.

Si la diferencia entre duras y blandas es de 1 seg. por vuelta aproximadamente, no hay nada más que añadir.

----------


## Luján

Bueno, se acerca Hungría, con previsiblemente mucho calor. Bueno para Ferrari y Lotus, malo para RedBull y Mercedes, supuestamente.

Aquí, la traducción de un impresionante informe sobre lo que puede ser Hungaroring 2013:

http://www.caranddriverthef1.com/for...ungria-f1-2013




> *Informe estratégico previo: Gran Premio de Hungría F1 2013*
> 
> *Así llegan los equipos a Hungría, última prueba del campeonato antes del parón veraniego*
> 
> CarandDriverTheF1.com vuelve a ofrecer, un año más en exclusiva y en español, el informe estratégico realizado por James Allen, donde el periodista británico repasa las características especiales del circuito de Hungaroring, la acción que se espera ver en pista, el rendimiento y elección de neumáticos por parte de Pirelli, así como la climatología y otros factores que serán de vital importancia para el desarrollo del Gran Premio de Hungría, prueba de fuego para los equipos tras los rookie test de Silverstone y que marcará el final de la primera parte del campeonato con todo aún por decidir.
> 
> *Por James Allen (@Jamesallenonf1) / Traducción: José A. Martín (@Galapago555)*
> 0 COMENTARIOS | 24 JUL 2013 - 19:29
>  
> ...

----------


## Luján

Hungría pasó sin pena ni gloria. Y tras las vacaciones, Bégica tampoco fue nada del otro mundo. Un circuito rápido que favorece a los Ferrari permitió, junto con el fallo de estrategia de Mercedes montando una 7ª marcha muy larga, que Alonso acabara segundo, tras un intratable Vettel, que tiene, de nuevo, todas las de convertirse en campeón del Mundo este año.

Próxima parada: Monza.

----------


## F. Lázaro

Ferrari la lleva clara con las estrategias, va cagada tras cagada, una detrás de otra.

Menuda limpieza hace falta en el equipo, empezando por Domenicalli.

----------


## embalses al 100%

> Ferrari la lleva clara con las estrategias, va cagada tras cagada, una detrás de otra.
> 
> Menuda limpieza hace falta en el equipo, empezando por Domenicalli.


A ver si le pagan una limpieza, pero a Red Bull, y le quitan las piezas clave, para que deje de correr tanto. O mejor dicho, al coche de Vettle, por Webber...

----------


## F. Lázaro

Buena imagen la de Montezemolo y Flavio en el box de Ferrari... ¿estará tomando nota para el próximo año? Ojalá  :Smile:

----------


## HUESITO

Pues Flavio es un tio que a pesar de ser un "personje", es un gran cabeza y lo sabe dirigir.
Con Fernando y Renault lo supo manejar.
Veremos si mañana no tenemos otra de frigodedo con donut....

----------


## F. Lázaro

> Pues Flavio es un tio que a pesar de ser un "personje", es un gran cabeza y lo sabe dirigir.
> Con Fernando y Renault lo supo manejar.
> Veremos si mañana no tenemos otra de frigodedo con donut....


Por eso lo digo, es perro viejo y conoce este mundo como nadie, sabe de sobra cómo llevar un equipo.

Es el indicado, Fernando y él tienen muy buena relación y además, es italiano. No sé a qué espera Ferrari.

----------


## Luján

De momento espera a que Jean Todt, que hoy se pasó por el box de Red Bull (qué curioso) permita a Flavio volver a la F1.

Eso de que el mandamás de la FIA se pase por el garaje del equipo campeón que lleva las reglas al límite y más allá es muy pero que muy mosqueante. Si las cosas siguen así, RedBull y Vettel van a tener en bandeja todos los campeonatos que quieran. Ya se ha visto: En cuanto se sienten amenazados por un equipo retuercen una norma para poder saltársela, y la FIA hace mutis por el foro.

----------


## HUESITO

> Eso de que el mandamás de la FIA se pase por el garaje del equipo campeón que lleva las reglas al límite y más allá es muy pero que muy mosqueante. Si las cosas siguen así, RedBull y Vettel van a tener en bandeja todos los campeonatos que quieran. Ya se ha visto: En cuanto se sienten amenazados por un equipo retuercen una norma para poder saltársela, y la FIA hace mutis por el foro.


Esto es cierto, aqui, en la F1, algo huele a podr...
Tienen algun interes en ese equipo, será que apuestan a escondidas  :Cool: 
Saludos.

----------


## Luján

Bueno, 53 puntos de diferencia.

A Ferrari le toca ya ponerse a trabajar en el coche del año que viene. La pena es que RedBull también puede permitírselo.

----------


## embalses al 100%

Aparte de lo de la carrera. 
Que grande la afición de Monza, en sin duda, la mejor del mundo. Aún quedando segundo, gritando Alonso!!!
Y pitando a Vettle, lo mejor de todo  :Stick Out Tongue:  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## F. Lázaro

Que el Ferrari no tenga narices con ruedas nuevas a adelantar a un Force India con 18 vueltas sin cambiar ruedas... menuda caca de coche.

Anda que menudo estratega hay en el box, pararlo para quedar justo detrás del Force India  :Mad:

----------


## F. Lázaro

Qué coño llevará el Red Bull, con ruedas usadas y le ha sacado 2 segundos en una vuelta a Rosberg...

----------


## Luján

Habría que mirar muy bien de arriba a abajo los RedBull, no es normal que haya tanta diferencia con todos los demás equipos.

----------


## HUESITO

Ciertamente, aquí hay gato encerrado.
Los red bull son de otra galáxia.... :Stick Out Tongue: 
Saludos

----------


## perdiguera

Llevan mucho tiempo bordeando el reglamento. Siempre están al límite y haciendo cosas no contempladas en el mismo aprovechándose de las lagunas del texto.
Desde luego no es de recibo esos dos segundos por vuelta. Ahí hay algo raro.

----------


## F. Lázaro

*¿USÓ VETTEL EL CONTROL DE TRACCIÓN EN EL GRAN PREMIO DE SINGAPUR?**

Giancarlo Minardi pone en duda la legalidad del RB9
"Era capaz de acelerar 50 metros antes que cualquier otro coche, incluido su compañero"
"El sonido de su motor era similar al sonido que hacían cuando había control de tracción"*

VÍCTOR SERRANO | 28 SEP 2013 - 13:46

Han tardado casi una semana llegar, pero ya están aquí. Era lógico que surgieran. *Las dudas sobre la victoria aplastante que consiguió Vettel en Singapur han brotado*. La ventaja y la facilidad con la que el alemán consiguió su séptimo triunfo del año hizo fruncir el ceño a más de uno preguntándose cómo era posible que rodará 2.5 segundos más rápido que el resto de sus rivales, incluido su compañero de equipo con el que comparte monoplaza.

El primero que ha alzado la voz cuestionando el rendimiento de Sebastian y su Red Bull en Marina Bay es *Giancarlo Minardi*. El fundador del equipo que llevó su nombre durante 21 años en la Fórmula 1 estuvo presente en el trazado asiático y vio cosas extrañas en el coche de Vettel que *le han llevado a insinuar que su RB9 montaba control de tracción*, algo prohibido por el reglamento desde 2008.

Desde su asiento privilegiado en el espectacular circuito de Singapur, Minardi *contemplaba a la perfección el primer tramo de la pista*, esto es la recta de meta, la primera chicane -que tanto se saltan los pilotos- y las siguientes dos curvas. En la curva 3 se puede ver perfectamente cómo funciona la tracción en cada coche, puesto que es un vértice en el que se entra a muy baja velocidad para luego salir disparado encarando una recta.

Ahí es donde Minardi vio algo fuera de lo normal en el comportamiento del Red Bull de Vettel. Así lo explica en su web: "Sebastian fue capaz de conducir todo ese tramo sin hacer correcciones, a diferencia de todos sus rivales. *Era capaz de acelerar 50 metros antes que cualquier otro. Lo que más me sorprendió fue el sonido de salida de su motor Renault. Era similar al sonido que hacía el motor cuando el sistema de control de tracción entraba en acción años atrás"*.

Donde machacaba Vettel al resto era en las curvas lentas. En el primer sector del circuito solo hay una, pero muy significativa, y ahí el alemán hacía un tiempo parecido al de los demás. Pero en el segundo y, sobre todo, en el tercer sector, en el que abundan este tipo de giros, era donde Seb lograba destacarse del resto. Lo que vio Minardi en la curva que tenía justo en frente suya era el hecho que evidenciaba el rendimiento tan increíblemente superior de Vettel en una competición que se mide por décimas.

Parece probable que el monoplaza del líder del Mundial montase algo que los demás no tenían, porque con las especificaciones que permite la normativa es imposible ganar tanto tiempo al resto. Lo que nadie imaginaba es que lo podía llevar era un sistema de control de tracción. Pero ahora, con las declaraciones que ha hecho Minardi, alguien que sabe de sobra como funciona un Fórmula 1, y como suena, *la sombra de la sospecha vuelve a recaer en el equipo de la bebida energética.*

"Estos aspectos me hacen pensar y me gustaría tener algunas respuestas. *Todas esas dudas son aún más graves si tenemos en cuenta que Webber no era capaz de hacer eso. No quiero culpar a nadie, sólo me gustaría llegar al fondo de la cuestión"*, escribe Minardi en su página web prometiendo indagar más sobre una cuestión que podría ser la perdición de Red Bull si efectivamente se comprobara que han hecho trampas.

No es la primera vez esta temporada que la escudería comandada por Newey, Horner y Marko ha mosqueado al personal por el mismo tema. *En el Gran Premio de Canadá las marcas discontinúas que dejaban las ruedas del coche de Webber* en el asfalto a la salida de la curva 10 levantaron las sospechas de todo el paddock porque esas huellas son típicas del uso de un sistema de control de tracción. Aunque la trampa quedó descartada porque simplemente era efecto de las suspensiones del coche.

Pero lo que nos acontece ahora es diferente, porque no son huellas, es el ruido del motor y la capacidad del coche de Seb de acelerar 50 metros antes que ningún otro. Nadie en su sano juicio puede dudar del talento de Vettel al volante, lo ha demostrado con creces, pero hay unos límites racionales que en Singapur se traspasaron y tienen que tener alguna explicación. Minardi irá tras ella y, después de que esto haya salido a la luz, seguro que no será el único que vaya en busca de la verdad. Lío a la vista...

http://www.laf1.es/articulos/minardi...singapur-91635

----------


## embalses al 100%

Algo raro había desde luego. Porque no es normal, es que le sacara 2 segundos en una vuelta al segundo.

----------


## Luján

Ilusos.

¿De verdad os creéis que la FIA o la FOA van a hacer algo contra RedBull y Vettel?

Esto no irá más allá que las declaraciones de un "viejo chocho". Si no, al tiempo.

----------


## embalses al 100%

> Ilusos.
> 
> ¿De verdad os creéis que la FIA o la FOA van a hacer algo contra RedBull y Vettel?
> 
> Esto no irá más allá que las declaraciones de un "viejo chocho". Si no, al tiempo.


Claro que no van a hacer nada. ¿Hicieron algo con lo de Halmiton aquel "maravilloso" año?

Que digo, que está interesante y competio el mundial y eso... Muy entretenido, eeh.
Bravo.

----------


## Luján

Después de la carrera de hoy, Alonso ya se puede despedir del Título. Vettel le saca 77 puntos quedando en juego tan solo 125. Muy mal se le tiene que dar al alemán para que Alonso le pueda arrebatar el título. En Japón, la semana que viene, puede haber Campeón matemáticamente. Hay cuatro candidatos, Vettel, Alonso, Raikkonen y Hamilton, pero todos sabemos como acabará.


La lucha, se da por el subcampeonato de pilotos (matemáticamente, 7 candidatos), y de escuderías, ya que Red Bull tiene también casi asegurado el campeonato de constructores.

Habrá que pensar ya en 2014.

----------


## F. Lázaro

Ni siquiera me he levantado a ver la carrera... total, para lo que hay que ver, mejor me quedo dormido.

Sólo hace falta saber si en 2014 Red Bull y promotores de Vettel seguirá llenando las arcas de la maFIA

----------


## Luján

Yo tampoco me levanté por la carrera. Al volver de sacar a la perra vi una parte, y en la repetición de las 13:00, la salida. Poco más.

RedBull seguirá dando dinero a la FIA y a la FOA. Eso seguro. Para empezar, ya les han pagado el canon de una nueva carrera, en Austria en el circuito RedBull.

----------


## F. Lázaro

Los movimientos son lógicos, salida de un piloto secundario por uno "top" (Massa por Kimi), Ferrari que da pena, y dado que Ron Cacique y su niño mimado están fuera de McLaren, y más aún con la llegada de Honda que no tendrá problemas en soltar mosca para fichar a Alonso, ojito con la noticia...




> http://www.f1aldia.com/20843/exclusi...-mclaren-2015/
> 
> *EXCLUSIVA 'F1 AL DÍA'*
> 
> *Fernando Alonso regresa con McLaren en 2015*
> 
> Era un grito a voces. Las redes sociales hablaban de un posible regreso de Fernando Alonso a la escudería que le vio coronarse casi como tricampeón. Según ha podido saber en exclusiva F1 al día, el piloto español regresará a McLaren en la temporada 2015. A día de hoy, el acuerdo estaría más que sellado entre ambas partes, lo que supondría un triunfo para Martin Whitmarsh, jefe del equipo de Woking, quien este año ya había dejado claro en varias ocasiones que le gustaría contar con el bicampeón entre sus filas. La identidad del compañero de Alonso sigue siendo un misterio, aunque todo parece indicar que podría ser Jenson Button, quien explicó este año que sería un sueño seguir en McLaren cuando Honda regrese en 2015.
> 
> Pero el interés de McLaren y, sobre todo, de Whitmarsh no termina ahí. Dando por seguro que el español llegará al equipo en 2015, el jefe de los de Woking no tira la toalla y va a tratar de conseguir al piloto para el año próximo. Dicha situación viene propiciada por un patrocinador que estaría dispuesto a pagar de forma anticipada para que el español fichara por McLaren en 2014. Y no se trata del Banco Santander, ya que la entidad española ha firmado un nuevo acuerdo de tres años con el equipo Ferrari. Este movimiento pondría en jaque la continuidad de Button o de Sergio Pérez en McLaren. A favor del mexicano está la empresa Telmex que, según ha podido conocer esta web, ha dejado clara su intención de seguir apostando por Pérez en 2014.
> ...

----------


## Luján

Eso habrá que verlo. Dependerá de lo que haga Ferrari en 2014. Si sigue con un coche pésimo, Alonso seguro que se va.

----------


## Luján

Iba a hacer las cuentas del título, pero la verdad es que son relativamente fáciles: Todas aquellas en las que Vettel quede con 75 o más puntos de ventaja sobre Alonso:

Todas las posibles combinaciones en las que Vettel quede en India quinto o más arriba, independientemente de lo que haga Alonso.Si queda sexto, se lleva el título si Alonso no gana.Si queda séptimo, igualmente.Si queda octavo, si Alonso queda tercero o peor.Si queda noveno, si Alonso queda cuarto o peor.Si queda décimo, igualmente.Si queda undécimo o peor o no acaba, será campeón también si Alonso queda cuarto o peor.Hay que tener en cuenta que a empate de puntos, Vettel tiene más victorias.

Por otro lado, Alonso no tiene aún asegurado el segundo puesto. Necesitaría hacer 45 puntos más que Raikkonen en India.

----------


## Luján

> ¿pésimo? Esta temporada, en lineas generales, el Ferrari ha sido el segundo mejor coche de la parrilla, y no hay más que ver donde está Alonso colocado, ya hubieran querido este año en Mclaren un coche como el F138...


Sí. Pésimo. Ni siquiera se acerca a los tiempos de los RedBull. Además, cada carrera que pasa, Mercedes está mucho más cerca, salvo la última de Japón.

No digo que McLaren no haya tenido un coche peor, pero el resultado de este año de Ferrari, jugándose el segundo puesto del campeonato (y casi el tercero) con escuderías como Mercedes y Lotus no es que sea para tirar cohetes. Basta ver los puestos de Massa (dos cuartos puestos y un tercero es lo mejor que tiene) frente a los de los otros equipos. Si Ferrari está donde está este años ha sido por el pilotaje de Alonso, no por el coche.

Ferrari es una escudería con solera, que debería estar más arriba, luchando de tú a tú por cada campeonato de constructores, no lamiendo la sal de las piedras por un tercer puesto, que será lo que le quede al final de temporada, visto lo visto.


Dicen, como gran noticia y avance, que ya están trabajando en el coche de 2014..... ¿Acaso se creen que nos creemos que son los únicos? Seguro que RedBull lo lleva haciendo más de dos meses (es lo que tiene ir tan sobrado un año, que puedes empezar antes a hacer el coche del año siguiente), y las demás por el estilo.

----------


## HUESITO

Estoy con tus comentarios Lujan pero creo que tendrian que invertir en una empresa de espionaje para ver porque ese coche corre tanto con un motor renault.... espiar las evoluciones aerodinamicas, los controladores de kers, drs, esr, etccc por no decir de traccion.
Un saludo.

----------


## Luján

El Ferrari ERA el mejor coche de la temporada, en su inicio. Ahora está muy lejos de serlo. Si leyeras bien te darías cuenta de que comparo a Massa con Grosjean, Raikkonen, Hamilton y Rosberg. Incluso se le puede comparar con Webber. De todos, solo Grosjean está detrás de Massa en la clasificación. Y no es que Massa sea mal piloto.

En japón quedó muy claro que el Renault corre y mucho, igual que el Mercedes, y que el Ferrari va a pedales en comparación con ambos. La ventaja que tuvo Ferrari al inicio de la temporada se esfumó en un pis-pas. En parte (solo en parte y en muy pequeña parte) por el cambio de construcción de los neumáticos y en una gran parte porque Ferrari no supo evolucionar y adaptar su coche tanto como los demás.

Vamos, si incluso Sauber (7ª en el mundial) ha puesto en aprietos a los Ferrari en estas carreras.

Decir que es el segundo mejor coche de la parrilla simplemente porque esté el segundo en el mundial es fijarse en bien poco.

**********************

Huesito, no hay que espiar mucho. Que los RB corren por su motor Renault está claro. Los Lotus Renault también corren y mucho. Renault fue campeona del mundo (con Alonso precisamente) y sus coches desde entonces han estado ahí, peleando. La diferencia está en la aerodinámica. Horner y los suyos llevan el reglamento hasta el límite (y más allá, como decía aquél). El problema es que el reglamento no se ajusta a lo que en realidad pasa. El reglamento especificaba, por ejemplo, que un alerón delantero no podía doblarse hasta bajar más de 5mm en su extremo con una carga de 300kg puesta sobre dicho extremo, y eso el RB lo cumplía, lo que pasa es que en carrera, las fuerzas de empuje que sufre el alerón son de más de 600kg, y ahí el del RB sí flexionaba, acercándose al asfalto y haciendo efecto suelo, dando más estabilidad al tren delantero. Punto para los RB que los demás no supieron o no quisieron aprovechar y fallo de diseño del reglamento. Así, muchas más (escapes soplados, mapas motores extraños, etc.)

----------


## Luján

Hay que ver lo irascibles que estamos, más cuando no se tiene razón. La prueba clara está en que tú mismo te echas sobre tu mismo tejado al querer comparar a Webber con Massa, fíjate tú por dónde, Webber está delante de Massa en la clasificación. Yo comparo todos con todos, Reviso sus carreras y las evoluciones del coche. Quedan cuatro carreras. Veremos si de verdad el Ferrari es el segundo coche clasificado o no.

Vuelvo y repito, fijarse en la tabla de puntos es ser corto de miras. Hay que ver mucho más: evoluciones que funcionan, sanciones y posteriores remontadas, accidentes no provocados que dejan fuera de carrera o de los puntos, pinchazos que hacen que te retires... todo esto se enmascara y mucho en una tabla de puntos. Hay que observar bien, ver y recordar las carreras, informarse, para estar al tanto de todos estos detalles y otros para poder decir algo. No solo cuentan los puntos para saber si un coche es bueno o no.

Si no sabes cuál es el Renaul, te indicaría que revisaras la web oficial (o cualquier otra) de la F1, donde tienes claramente qué escuderías hay y cuáles son sus orígenes, derivaciones y motorizaciones. Lotus Renault, los coches negros que llevan atosigando a Alonso y su "infalible" Ferrari desde principio de campeonato tienen, como su nombre indica motores Renault, y en todos los círculos a esta escudería se le llama Renault, más desde que la otra Renault dejó de competir.

Coincido contigo en que Massa lleva tiempo yendo mal. Desde su accidente ha tenido altibajos muy extraños, no achacables al coche. Pero otros pilotos también han tenido accidentes y ahí siguen, dando el cayo.

----------


## Luján

Ya te has puesto en tus típicos modales.

Pones en boca de otros cosas que no dicen. ¿He dicho yo en algún momento algo similar a que Alonso es Dios? Vamos hombre, te vuelvo a indicar que tendrías que dejar a un lado tu cúpula y entender mejor lo que los demás escriben. Pero bueno, eso lo doy por imposible.

Si te quieres poner los galones, yo también puedo. Yo también soy seguidor de la Fórmula 1 desde antes de Alonso y Lobato. Vi en directo la muerte de Senna y otras muchas carreras de aquella época. Lo llevo dentro desde bien chiquitito. Me informo de la F1 por canales ajenos al grupo A3M pero, claro, a eso a ti te da igual. Tus galones valen su peso en titanio, pero los de los demás solo son paja.

Las informaciones de las que te estoy hablando no son "cotilleos". Eso los dejo para TeleCirco. Yo hablo de datos que no se muestran en la clasificación. Un ejemplo teórico: Si Hamilton va liderando una carrera con 3'' de ventaja sobre Vettel y pincha, le adelantan todos antes de cambiar ruedas y después consigue remontar hasta el 12º ¿Su cero en el casillero es culpa de que el coche es malo? Evidentemente, no. Y eso no se ve en la tabla de puntos. Se ve un cero, y no que lideró la carrera y remontó 10 posiciones. Esos son los "cotilleos" a los que me refiero, además de informaciones técnicas, evoluciones de vehículos, análisis de expertos nacionales y extranjeros,..., y todos concuerdan en que el Ferrari este año no ha estado a la altura. Y no lo ha estado porque para estar arriba hay que tener un coche rápido al inicio de la temporada (cumplido) y que vaya evolucionando a mejor para poder seguir ahí (incumplido), mientras que los otros lo han hecho al revés o directamente han estado arriba todo el campeonato.

Así que sí, este año Ferrari, para ser Ferrari, con todo lo que conlleva el nombre, ha tenido un coche pésimo que no ha sabido evolucionar. Dos victorias al inicio de temporada es lo único que se pueden llevar a la saca. Y eso no es de un gran coche. Actualmente, solo hay un gran coche, RB, después una segunda división con Ferrari, Mercedes y Lotus y, ahora también Sauber (sorprendente) y después los demás en varios grupos.

Me resulta curiosa tu doble vara de medir. Por un lado me echas en cara que le eche flores a Alonso y por otro que los puntos de Ferrari casi todos son de él. ¿Pero qué demonios he dicho yo que no sea precisamente eso?

Ah, respecto a los Renault. Sí, hay más coches que los negros con motores Renault. También hay más coches que los rojos con motor Ferrari , y no se les llama Ferraris. Fíjate, precisamente los Sauber lo llevan.  :Wink:

----------


## Luján

Claro que he dicho que no madrugo para ver las carreras... total, las repiten más o menos en su horario habitual. Cuando no las repetían, hace tantísimos años, no había otra.

Respecto a Lotus, es la heredera directa de la Renault de las temporadas pasadas. Así puede observarse, por ejemplo, en la web oficial de la F1: http://www.formula1.com/teams_and_drivers/teams/6/ y esta la razón por la que en mucho lugares se les denomina directamente Renault.

----------


## Luján

Mi enhorabuena a uno de los mejores pilotos de la parrilla y de la historia y al mejor equipo, sin lugar a dudas, de este año.

Cuarto campeonato consecutivo para Vettel y RedBull. Solo dos pilotos más han conseguido esta marca.

Quedan carreras este año, pero ya tenemos puesta la vista en el año que viene, con coches y normativa radicalmente diferentes a los de este año.

Ferrari ha perdido, quizás momentáneamente, el segundo puesto del mundial de constructores. Alonso, pese a no puntuar hoy, mantiene su segundo puesto en el de pilotos.

----------


## Luján

Carrerón de Alonso, alcanzando un logrado 5º puesto tras partir décimo gracias a una buena estrategia y a jugarse el tipo en la salida de pit lane. Siempre he dicho que los blandos al final de carrera son una buena opción. 
En cuanto a los campeonatos, Alonso sigue como subcampeón, aumentando la ventaja hasta los 34 puntos ya que Raikkonen ni siquiera se quedó en el circuito a ver terminar la carrera. En el de constructores, los Mercedes se afianzan como subcampeones separándose un total de 11 puntos.

Quedan dos carreras y aún están los dos subcampeonatos por decidir.

----------

HUESITO (04-nov-2013)

----------


## Luján

Bueno, después de la carrera de Estados Unidos donde Alonso confirmó su segundo puesto en el mundial, leo esta noticia que no debe dejar indiferente a nadie, por lo que puede suponer.

http://www.antena3.com/formula-1/not...112200410.html




> *Ecclestone señala a su sustituto: "Christian Horner sería ideal para mi trabajo"*Bernie Ecclestone, el jefe de la Fórmula 1, ha afirmado que la persona ideal para ocupar su puesto en el futuro es Christian Horner, actual directo de Red Bull. El mandamás de la F1 se encuentra salpicado por algunas acusaciones de soborno del llamado 'caso Gribkowsky'.
> 
> Bernie Ecclestone, el mandamás de la Fórmula 1, podría estar ante sus últimos días al frente del 'Gran Circo'. Con las acusaciones de soborno por el 'caso Gribkowsky' de por medio, de las que puede ser declarado culpable, Ecclestone está mirando ya* quién podría ser su sustituto en la F1.*
> Y tiene un nombre claro en su agenda: "Christian Horner sería ideal para mi trabajo. *Me gustaría poder trabajar codo con codo con él.* Podríamos tener un periodo de transición. Es necesario alguien que conozca el deporte. Si viene de fuera, de una corporación, no creo que pudiera trabajar con ellos. no duraría ni cinco minutos".
> Así que Ecclestone ha señalado a la figura* del director de Red Bull* como la persona que más le gustaría que dirigiera todo lo relativo a la Fórmula 1. Queda por ver la reacción de Horner ante el ofrecimiento de Bernie.


¿Pero es que de verdad nadie se da cuenta de que ya están trabajando codo con codo?

----------


## HUESITO

De escandalo, Dios los cria y ellos se juntan.
Mala praxis.
Un saludo.

----------


## Luján

Bueno, se acabó el campeonato.

Vettel, Alonso, Webber

Red Bull, Mercedes, Ferrari

Esos han sido los podios del campeonato.

Vettel, rompe más records, 10 victorias consecutivas y 13 en total en la temporada.

Adiós a Webber.

----------


## valeh

Amo la F1 y más aún a Fernando Alonso. Sigo todas las ultimas noticias de las carreras

----------

